Ask HN: What programming language you will learn in 2018? - ericalpha
======
marcusr
Currently getting up to speed with Reason (ReasonML). The latest version (3)
brings Javascript-like syntax, and after many years of dynamically typed
languages, having a compiler infer and check my types for me (and catch many
errors before they reach the browser) is a good feeling. It's built using
Bucklescript which brings a great toolkit of its own, and also means I'm
pretty much learning OCaml at the same time.

I'm learning Haskell too for home/side projects, but ReasonML means I can do
functional programming for work whilst I learn all about FP again.

------
bobochan
Perl6. I have been using perl5 forever and I remember going to the second Perl
Conference in 1998 and coming home feeling so cool showing off my new Perl
Mongers t-shirt. The amount of new perl that I write has steadily dropped over
the years (replaced by a mix of c++, python, and R), but I going to make a
resolution to try and get up to speed on perl6 this year.

------
veddox
I might inherit a project written in Julia. If I do, I guess I'll have to
learn it ;-) I'm in a university research group that does ecological modeling,
for which so far I've been using Python. But from what I hear, Julia might
actually be a better fit (especially performance-wise), so I wouldn't mind
being forced to learn it.

------
matchmike1313
I know a tiny bit of Python but I hope to learn enough to become highly
proficient and apply it to some data problems I would like to solve.

------
jetti
Javascript/Typescript I've dabbled with it but after avoiding web dev for
going on 7 years of professional development I figure it is time. I have some
ideas I want to do that are web based and would like to do the front end on my
own.

Erlang. I spent 2017 learning Elixir and would like to learn Erlang too.

Java/Scala. I did a lot of Java and some Scala for my graduate studies but
haven't touched it in awhile. It seems like there are a lot of interesting
jobs in the Chicago area that are JVM based and I would like to move away from
.NET.

------
zengid
Python 3 since it sounds like the ML & data science communities are starting
to prefer it..? (Heard that from Jeremy Howard at fast.ai)

------
bsg75
Scala. My org is using a lot more Flink, and between that and Spark, Scala is
becoming a necessity.

------
ryanchants
Kotlin. I'd like to work to build a multiplatform project, sharing as much of
the code as possible. It's a young enough technology, and changing rapidly
enough, that it might be good fodder to build a blog around.

------
ohstopitu
Elixir + Erlang

~~~
bgdkbtv
I see it becoming super popular and being mentioned very often. Is it really
that great or all just hype?

~~~
qaq
You get really nice lang with very friendly community that will run on Erlang
VM. So i'd say there is not enough hype :)

~~~
bgdkbtv
Is it a language and framework for web mainly? Couldn’t tell from their
homepage.

~~~
jetti
It is in the same boat as Ruby was with Rails. One could argue that Rails made
Ruby popular but mostly popular as a "web language". Phoenix is a great web
framework but Elixir can do so much more by taking advantage of the OTP. I've
used Elixir to get up and running with back end services that process data.
Using OTP features such as GenStage it becomes easy to handle data as a
pipeline. That said, most people who will move to Elixir will probably only
use it with web dev and Phoenix.

------
cdevs
F#, rust, any time I dig into functional programming I learn so many new ways
to tackle problems.

~~~
estomagordo
Rust and functional programming?

~~~
cdevs
I've followed some videos on f#, rust is just one of those things i keep
hearing about and want to look at why it keeps coming up in forums and i
actually assumed it was just another functional programming language. Dropping
into [https://www.rust-lang.org/](https://www.rust-lang.org/) I see that's not
the case but im still interested, I look forward to getting rid of my
ignorance in that area.

------
electricslpnsld
CUDA -- got a bunch of performance critical code that is a perfect fit for the
GPU.

------
deathtrader666
TypeScript for all client-side work. Elixir for all server-side work.

------
ha-shine
Scala and hoping to be able to write idiomatic and functional code.

------
ataspinar
Fortran 2008

------
stealthcat
Nim

------
j-collier
Rust

------
methochris
Ruby. Come at me...

------
djellybeans
Rust and Solidity

~~~
meneame2
Is Rust ready for scientific computing?

I understand that given you are listing Rust alongside Solidity, your interest
might be in cryptocurrencies, but I still thought this might be worth to ask.

I'm very experienced in C++98, less so in C++11 and successors as I spent most
of my time on other languages this decade (OCaml, Scala and R). C++11 is much
more modern and appealing, so I'm wondering whether I should update my C++
skills, learn Julia, learn Rust, or a combination of those.

~~~
electricslpnsld
> Is Rust ready for scientific computing?

Did Rust ever get integer generics?

~~~
steveklabnik
The RFC for basics was accepted, but it's taking some implementation work that
will take a bit.

------
mrath
Rust.

------
segmondy
None!

------
hawktheslayer
R

------
gerenatian
Lua

------
qaq
Rust

------
maxdeviant
F#

------
cascada
ocaml

